# Need help with installing the convertible top weatherstrip on my '69



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I've installed the front header weatherstrip and the way the ends are made has got me a bit confused.
Here's a closeup photo:








Is that last inch of the end where the screw is supposed to be underneath the end of the side weatherstrip? Is that end screw supposed to come out and a longer screw put in that goes through the side weatherstrip and the end of the the header weatherstrip? 
That would make the side weatherstrip have a gap between it and the top frame and that seems odd to me.


----------

